# Do's & Don'ts of Tent Camping the Keys?



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm considering a trip to the Keys this May.

Anyone have any experience camping at any of the Florida State Parks there?


----------



## campinnurse (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't yet but I am scheduled to go to Key Largo in April. I am sure Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park is a high volume traffic area but I want to see the reef while it is still there. Maybe I'll find some nice kayaking spots.Further north up the coast is Sebastian Inlet State Park and my cousin in St Augustine swears by the fishing there, goes as often as he can.


----------



## PaDawg (Jan 23, 2010)

Tent camped at Bahia Honda a few years back.  Wonderful time and the facilities were more than adequate.  Only complaint was the heat, which was expected as it was July.  The real issue with camping is getting a reservation as it gets booked up months in advance.  Make sure you take a fan and be prepared for sand everywhere.  With so much to do down there you probaly won't spend much time at the campsite anyway.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 24, 2010)

I have one hint...don't!

Nothing like a cold room and a soft bed after being on your feet all day fishing in hot weather under a baking sun.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jan 24, 2010)

alphachief said:


> I have one hint...don't!
> 
> Nothing like a cold room and a soft bed after being on your feet all day fishing in hot weather under a baking sun.



x2
x3
x4
and
X5

Dude I spent a week in Key West in October 2008.... It was still terribly hot. Like chief stated - nothing like a nice COLD Key West Hotel Shower and a SOFT Key West Hotel Bed...

Plus the bugs can be bad at times - not always, but if there is not a breeze - well it sucks.

ALSO - alot of sand as stated above - PLUS when it rains in the Keys - it really rains. Therefore your tent will be full of wet sand which is a huge turn off in my book.

I love tent camping, but if I was going to the Keys I would spend my money on a cheap motel at the least and the rest of my $$$$ on fishing the salt water flats.

and one last note - you better watch out for this:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=479001

LOL


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 24, 2010)

heat+mosquitos+noseeums=miserable camping conditions. I wouldnt try that in May. I would do it December-February. Stay in a hotel.


----------



## dcurran (Jan 25, 2010)

We stay at Big Pine Fishing Lodge.  We do not tent camp, but a lot of people do.  They take small window shakers and cut a hole in the back of the tent for A/C.  If I was going to Big Pine Key, I would stay in the primitive area = should be a good breeze and may keep the bugs down.  The deer will be a real problem.  They get in your garbage and make a mess.  They will eat the food right off of your plate.  Tent stakes won't go in the ground.  You have to build/buy some out of rebar.  They have a store, they rent boats and they will be about the same price as Bahia Honda.  If you need their number, we probably have it around here and you can use my name -it probably won't help much, but I usually take the owner a bag of shrimp every year.  I hope to be there in August for lobster season.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks-I think!

I may push out to next Winter, but I do have some cooling equipment.

I see that most of you stand in the 'just say no!' side of things but as was pointed out, the campgrounds pretty much stay booked?

I just broke down and watched the snake vid's. I had been avoiding them. If I decide I don't want to go and my wife disagrees I'll show her those.

Should just about end her resistance.


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Mar 21, 2010)

yep, I grew up there- and I wouldnt tent camp anywhere down there in the summer, ever.
While theres many very,very nice places to camp- the heat in summer is terrible, even at night with the onshore breeze...and you better have that breeze cause the minute it dies you have mosquitos...which are not as bad as the ittybitty black sand gnats-
 We grew up with cans of "OFF"- and while sitting on the beach at 2am fishin is a joy I`ll never forget the mosquitos...never. 

nope...not even paid to do it. Never. Motel. At the bare minimum, take enough money for a motel!
(an they aint cheap).


----------



## jp328 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am in Florida and have stayed at Bahia and Long Key state parks. Bahia is much nicer and has some shade. Long key has no shade but all sites are on the water. You can only reserve sites for Florida state parks at reserveamerica.com. You can also check on there to see if sites are open for your time frame. Someone mentioned Big pine, that is my favorite key. It is at a mid point and has lots to do.


----------



## stinkymortimer (Mar 23, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I'm considering a trip to the Keys this May.
> 
> Anyone have any experience camping at any of the Florida State Parks there?



we went down there the week of thanksgiving and experienced all of the above in terms of heat, humidity, bugs, driving monsoons, etc. I cannot imagine going in the summer without an ac. Having said that it was great though, long key was awesome since you are right on the water.


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 23, 2010)

Bahia Honda is the Bomb. Get the primitive camping (1st come ,first serve)as it far away from the highway, has a huge deep barrow pit open to the bay right at your door step. Last I looked it was 45' deep and has every thing you will find in 45 of water anywhere. Monster dog snappers and Jew fish (taste very good) 60' from the tent. You can put a boat in at the ramp and bring it under the bridge to the barrow pit. Watch for cold fronts as the back side can hammer you and drop the temp real fast and be very wet. 

The No Name pub is on Big Pine and has great cheep food and the Wooden Bridge is great to fish off of if that is your thing. Skeeters will not be there. USE A COT at the coraline gravel is not good to sleep on.
A punt or canoe is fine for the real shallow water behind the key. 
Wooden Bridge has cabins that are fine and a small docking facility. 
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...
There are no skeeters...


cw


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 23, 2010)

And don't over cook key deer as it gets tough.

cw


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks to everyone!

Chris!

Perhaps you'd like to come along as my guide?


----------



## Sargent (Mar 23, 2010)

Beware of the girls with adam's apples.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 23, 2010)

10-4 on packing the gaydar.


----------

